# Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP spotlight at Wallgreens...



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2005)

Found a Fixit Tools brand 1,000,000 candlepower rechargeable spotlight for $9.99 at Wallgreens this morning.
Suggest retail price is $50.00 according to the package.

I have it on the charger now, and won't be able to do any testing on it until tomorrow.

Does anybody else have one of these spotlights?
Is it any good?


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP spotlight at Wallgreen*

It isn't a Thor or Thor copy is it? That'd be great if it was an actual Thor!!! $10!! woo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP spotlight at Wallgreen*

I have no idea if it's a Thor or Thor copy because I've never seen a Thor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## thorsider (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP spotlight at Wallgreen*

He mentioned that just 1 million CP not 10 million CP,
so I don't think this is a Thor!!


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP spotlight at Wallgreen*

Yeah, Thanks for pointing that out. I saw an extra 0 in there for somereason... heh.

Craig, check the spotlights forum for more info on a Thor. Unless you meant you never saw one to buy anywehre...


----------



## Gadget_Guru (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP spotlight at Wallgreen*

I have one that is almost exactly identical to the one you show on your review site. The only difference is the label. Mine is an "American Camper". I bought it at one of those roving tool sales in NH. It was $10. Mine has been very disappointing, so far. The 6V sealed lead-acid battery is rated at 4.5 Amp-hours, I believe, but the actual capacity is nowhere near that. The batt is much lighter than good-quality examples of the same voltage and rated capacity. Must be mostly air inside...

The bulb is marked as being 6 volts and 55 watts. The actual power used is just over 16 watts, at a little over 6 volts. The wall-wart charger that mine came with is rated at 12 volts, but puts out only around 4 volts with no load on it, and won't even light the red charging status LED on the light. The LED does light when the cigarette lighter adapter is plugged into a car.

I do rather like the size and shape, though, and the metal reflector and glass lens are quite decent. It uses an H3 bulb, though the filament looks to be in a different location than a typical H3 bulb, so a replacement bulb may not be in focus. I do have some true 100-watt H3 halogen bulbs on the way, and a 12-cell (14.4V) NiCd pack in the works. Maybe it will turn out useful after all...


----------

